# Mixing old with new



## Micro (Sep 6, 2021)

Greetings
I have an old hand me down HO set with locomotives and cars but no power pack. I’ll have to purchase a new power pack and was wondering if the old locomotives will run properly on a newer power supply

Thanks


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They should actually run better….


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I’m not an HO guy, but I think most HO runs on DC. Your best bet to get the best answer is to provide more info on your locomotives. If you can determine the manufacturer, model number, cab number, etc. that would help. If you can’t determine that info, post a photo and someone here might be able to identify what you have.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

They should run just fine on a newer power supply. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The old locos use the same DC track power as those
made today. Just make sure you get a DC power pack,
Not a DCC controller unless you intend upgrading
your old locos. Those oldsters will likely need a 
good cleaning...especially the gear trains and wheels. Remove
the old lube and replace it with new plastic friendly
''grease' and 'oil' from Labelle's.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

See if you can find an MRC Teck II power pack in good condition. The seem to last forever.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Lemonhawk said:


> See if you can find an MRC Teck II power pack in good condition. The seem to last forever.


I second that advice! 
I still have 4 Tech II #2500s with the momentum and brake features. Top of the line at the time. They just won’t die! I use one for my DC test track. The rest for accessory power.
Also still have a few of the older MRC copper clad metal shell transformers that preceded the Tech II’s. Not so friendly though. That ‘pulse’ feature can burn out a can motor in short order! lol.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Before buying a new power pack, make sure there is not a center pickup on the bottom of the locomotive. It will look like a snow ski if present.


----------



## Micro (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow, great feed back gents. The loco was a kit my pops built with my dad. I’m 60 so it’s got some years on it. I remember running it when I was a kid. I was thinking about a good cleaning. No center p/u though. Now I’m The Pops. I’ll look for a 4 Tech II. I’ll post a couple pics of the Loco, maybe someone can tell me a bit about. Thanks gent’s!


----------

